# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy hàn fiber laser - giải pháp tiết kiệm thời gian, sản phẩm hàn đẹp hơn

## Máy cắt CNC

MÁY HÀN FIBER LASER - GIẢI PHÁP TIẾT KIỆM THỜI GIAN, SẢN PHẨM HÀN ĐẸP HƠN, CHÍNH XÁC HƠN CHO ANH EM THỢ.
- *Máy hàn laser fiber* là công nghệ hàn với chất lượng cao. So với các loại máy hàn hiện nay trên thị trường như máy hàn TIG hay hàn MIG thì *máy hàn LASER* không đòi hỏi quá nhiều về kinh nghiệm của người thợ hàn những vẫn cho ra sản phẩm đẹp, tỉ mỉ và chính xác.
– Nguồn hàn laser fiber có sự ổn đinh dài lâu, tuổi thọ linh kiên lên tới 100.000h và không có sự giảm công suất như các dòng máy hàn thông thường.


Thông số kỹ thuật:
Thương hiệu: Penta Laser của Ý.
1. Giá từ 300 tr
2. Có thể điều chỉnh độ rông tia 1-6 mm
3.Vật liệu hàn tự nóng chảy, không cần vật liệu cơ bản;
4.Độ xuyên sâu hơn và cường độ hàn cao hơn
5.Bề mặt hàn sáng và mịn, không cần đánh bóng;
6.Các loại hàn khác nhau:khớp góc, khớp nối bích..
7.Ít khói trong khi hàn


Tham khảo thêm tại: http://bit.ly/2pmpOxd
website: https://hancatemc.com

----------

